# Two 8 week old husky pups...help



## Kensho (Nov 23, 2010)

I just got two 8 week old pups that are husky bothers. One of them is more dominant and seems to play a bit aggressive with his brother to the point where he yelps. Is this just how they play? They also try to play with me by bitting. how can I stop this?

One other thing is house training. I'm trying to use the "paper" method although they arnt taking to it. They go all over the carpet..whats the best way to have them stop? It's driving me nuts.

Any info is great

thanks


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I really wouldn't recommend hurting a puppy by pressing down on his tongue. There is no reason to use such an aversive method and it's not likely to teach him anything other than that you are a bully. That will only damage the relationship you're trying to establish with him and ultimately will mean that he's less likely to listen to you. You want happy compliance, not fear-based reluctance.

Puppies bite - everything. That's how they explore their world. And it goes on for quite a long time through puppyhood. That's why it's necessary to puppy proof your home by putting away anything they might find interesting like your shoes, power cords, books, etc. When your pup bites, end all interaction with him immediately. Keep your arms and hands from moving around - that makes them look like giant chew toys. If they get really bitey, stand up and walk away and completely ignore them. Sometimes leaving the room for a few seconds helps. It will be a little tougher with two of them, though, since if you take your attention away they're likely to redirect to each other and the fun will continue. Setting aside separate play time with each of them will help that.

This forum has lots of useful puppy training advice - see the sticky threads in the training forum. Another great site with a free online textbook can be found here:

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/digital-dog-training-textbook

I would strongly recommend reading through the whole thing right away, esp. the section on house training. The key things with this are establishing a schedule as noted above and 100% supervision or containment while training with big rewards for going potty in the right place. Never punish a dog for pottying in the house -they'll just sneak off and find a place to do it when you're not around. 

Good luck with your pups. Post some pics and let us know how it goes!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

This of course begs the question of why you would want a puppy to feel discomfort. IME, directly applying physical force to a puppy, even if light = negative association with me and that would be damaging to the sense of trust I'm trying to build in our relationship. The tongue press is a small example that may very well be ok in experienced hands (although I would still never recommend it). But many of the people reading Internet forums are not experienced and advocating a method that they can follow incorrectly that can result in harm is not a good practice.

As you said, we all have different methods and the OP should be exposed to different opinions so that she can make a decision about how best to work with her pups. You posted yours. I posted mine. Others will post. That's the way it works.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

> Biting you is also a common puppy problem, for they play with you like they play with each other.
> Whenever they bite you, just put your thumb on the tongue of the biter, and press hard, it will be unpleasant for the puppy and it will soon learn that putting its mouth on your hand or finger is not a pleasant experience. Lior


I don't see anything wrong with that method, that's how I teach bite inhibition, your not shouting or scolding the puppy or being rough in any way, when you do this correction you are only putting enough pressure to make the puppy stop biting & when he stops, then you praise him. I never had a pup grow fearfu,l of me from this way.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppies. I love huskies and used to have one as a teenager. Someone stole him out of our back yard ( Anyway on to the house training. I have a 13 week old pup. We use a crate to aid us. First thing in the morning I take her outside and tell her pee pee while she's peeing so that is my cute word, with the other I use go poop. All of my older dogs will pee and poo on cue...she's not had but 2 pee accidents and both were my fault. I also really pay attention to their body language right before they do their business so I know the pre-business look. While she is loose in the house with me I watch her like a hawk as soon as I see the language that she might be looking for a spot I take her outside...rinse and repeat...LOL. You have 2 so that is going to be a lot more difficult. If they do have an accident don't rub their noses in it or spank with a paper...it's done and over with and they will not associate the accident with the punishment. If you see them in the process just pick them up and take them right outside, don't yell at them because they might be hesitant to pee or poo in front of you after that. Good luck...post some pics please!


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

My husky pup, (7 months), was very mouthy when she was younger. We did get her when she was 6 weeks so it would have helped greatly if she was with her mom and littermates a few more weeks. We tried many different things and it didn't seem to matter. My son did push on her tongue, not in a hurtful way, but uncomfortable so she does not want his fingers in his mouth. Yelping, telling her no, even pushing toys she can bite did not seem to deter her.

Ilya, my adult tried to correct her a couple of times. He gives her the 'look' and she backs away. Still she continues to chew on his face or Lola's face the next opportunity. Ilya just goes to an area where she can't reach him everytime she started and that had me thinking. When she started biting, we would ignore her and place her in her ex-pen everytime she started. We did it repeatedly for about a week. It wasn't until she was about 6 months old and started loosing her puppy teeth when she finally started to get the message. Ilya was a bit more rougher with her too. He would nip at her harder and she would yelp. She would run and try to hide but Ilya wouldn't let her and would give her a play bow and kisses. If she chewed on his face again, Ilya would repeat it. 

I'm not saying you should bite her and then give her kisses but it kinda gave us an idea about ignoring her biting and giving her toys to bite instead. She knows my angry face is followed by ignoring her.

Many people have toldy me huskies are mouthy dogs and I've heard of a few that told me theirs weren't so, perhaps it may just be your puppies style until it learns otherwise.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that method, that's how I teach bite inhibition, your not shouting or scolding the puppy or being rough in any way, when you do this correction you are only putting enough pressure to make the puppy stop biting & when he stops, then you praise him. I never had a pup grow fearfu,l of me from this way.


I used it also with the GSD's my family has had. Works pretty well actually. And my dogs never grew up with issues or anything.

as for the original question, I think the crating would help as liorcube said. Along with limiting the amount of areas your pups have access to in the house. Also you should probably keeping a watchful eye on them most, if not all of the time.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

With my puppy I consistently said 'ow!' any time he bit down hard on any part of my body, and I also did it when he went after clothing, like loose track pants that I was wearing. What really made a difference for him tho, was to take away his treat. He loves his treats, but I was having issues with him trying to grab half my finger as well. So I would then say 'ow!' as before, and pull my hand back, and not give him the treat. Pause for a few seconds, then try again, and he will usually be gentler the 2nd or 3rd time he tries it. And that seemed to be when he finally understood that 'ow' means 'you're hurting me!'


----------



## Kensho (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow! thank you for all the replies. 
On the topic of "The crate" I really don't want to train them like that. I've blocked off the back room so they can't get on those carpets. Although I have no way getting them away from my living room carpet. I live in an apartment right now and will be moving to a place with a yard in two months, but for now, getting outside every two hours "because of their small bladders" is close to impossible. My one pup "Aery" keeps peeing on my bed...
Is there any other way then putting them in a crate? They howl enough as it is, haha.

Thanks!


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried the open crate inside of the ex-pen with a pee-pad inside of a shallow plastic tub/tray. The pee-pads have a scent on it that makes them go. It worked for a couple of months until Sophie decided to tear up the pads.

At 7 months, I think Sophie just goes if the wind blows right. There's no warning, too. Not even sniffing around. The ex-pen kept her contained enough for her to think about using the pee-pads and she doesn't want to mess her crate.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

You do need to contain them in some way when you can't watch them. You can't just let them have run of the apartment or they'll never get housetrained. If you don't want to use crates, ex-pens might work. If you Google 'dog exercise pens', you should be able to find a good selection.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

At that young of an age they need to be contained while unsupervised. I've only got 1 pup at the moment and I know I can't watch her 100% of the time. They can and will get into all sorts of trouble. Whats wrong with crate training? I've done dozens that way. Dogs like having "their own" den to rest in. My husband tried to raise 2 husky siblings at the same time and he's really dog savvy...he said it almost drove him crazy with trying to house train and he had a girlfriend to help at the time. What do you do with them while your at work, or the store, or even the shower?


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Horseshoe said:


> At that young of an age they need to be contained while unsupervised. I've only got 1 pup at the moment and I know I can't watch her 100% of the time. They can and will get into all sorts of trouble. Whats wrong with crate training? I've done dozens that way. Dogs like having "their own" den to rest in. My husband tried to *raise 2 husky siblings *at the same time and he's really dog savvy...he said it almost *drove him crazy *with


I thought the same thing if I were to try this. littermates can be very troublesome together when they reach adolesence. Huskies can be mischevious when bored I've heard of husky owners returning home to find the Christmas tree ransacked, the presents opened and ruined, and while the humans were cleaning up the mess, they watched curiously at the frantic upset people.


----------



## Kensho (Nov 23, 2010)

I have two doggie gates that close off my kitchen while I'm at work or when I go out for a bit. I let them sleep in my room and put there bed on the other side of my room. I heard this is good because it creates the bond. They are doing really well with going pee and poo on their papers. I get a little mess here and there. I use praise instead of punishment. If I see the about to pee I'll put them on their papers and when they go tell them how happy I am. 
I've been trying to leash train them when we go outside. The problem with this, is that they want to walk on the same side as one another, and it tangles the leash. mainly im concerned that when they get older they will be too big to walk on one side.
Any ideas??

Thanks!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

liorcube said:


> Wow two new puppies is a lot of joy! To be honest I envy you!
> First thing i would recommend you to address the more burning issues of planning a routine that will put order in the lives of the 3 of you, how to do it?
> 
> 1. I suggest buying 2 dog crates, for them to spend their time in after you feed them and give them water ( this way you will prevent any peeing your carpets) and from the crate take them straight outside to pee on the yard, this is the main concept of potty training your puppies. for more information you are welcomed to check the articles i've written about bringing a new dog into your home:
> ...


would you spank an infant?

because that's basically what you're doing.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Kensho said:


> I just got two 8 week old pups that are husky bothers. One of them is more dominant and seems to play a bit aggressive with his brother to the point where he yelps. Is this just how they play? They also try to play with me by bitting. how can I stop this?
> 
> One other thing is house training. I'm trying to use the "paper" method although they arnt taking to it. They go all over the carpet..whats the best way to have them stop? It's driving me nuts.
> 
> ...


 Yikes!! Two 8 week old puppies not to mention Siberian Huskies!! You definitely have your hands full! Be sure to let us know how you survive! 
I echo pretty much everybody here. I would suggest though, getting a good book on dog behavior. Most dog behavior books will talk about when a puppy is born and when its with its mother and how she raises her pups. I have found the best results by copying what the mother dog would do if she still had the pups. I have always said "the best way to train/understand a dog, is to become a dog." or in your case, become a mother dog. 
I don't know if I explained that very well but I tried. lol


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

You should be separating them from one another for the majority of the day, otherwise they'll bond to each other and not so much to you.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I have littermates. However, they are not huskies. And yes, I am one of those who had the patience and survived "the curse of raising littermates." And no, the curse is just a myth. Its not true. With proper training, lots of patience and plenty of love, its possible to raise two well behaved, well trained and peace loving littermates.  it doesn't matter if two dogs are littermates or not, if you dont have what it takes (patience, patience, patience, lots of love, more love, time to train, more time to train, some more patience, and did I say patience? yes, patience!) then the road is tough ahead.

Good luck!  A lot of useful tips have been said, I hope you have a blast raising these boys!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

One of the biggest, most important factors of potty training is that you are TRAINING a puppy to do something. That means you are TEACHING it something. You can't teach it to pee/poop outside if you don't supervise it closely when you're home, and confine it when you're not.

-When you're home, you closely supervise. That means, you don't let it out of your sight; if you do let it out of your sight, that's usually when they choose to squat and do their business inside. It's almost as if they can tell when you stop watching them, and they take advantage of it! 
- Yes, it's a hassle to watch them every minute, but it's worth it. Every time you see them give the signs they need to go, like circling, sniffing, etc, you rush them out. What you're doing is teaching them every time you rush them out.
- A young pup should be given the opportunity to go out to do their business after waking up (even from a nap), after eating, drinking, playing, and exercising. Other than those times, they should go out every 40 minutes or so, IF you are home to take them out. 

[This is important because very young pups have undeveloped bladders, bowels and the muscles that control them. SO, sometimes they don't even know they have to go ahead of time, it's like BOOM they have to go and they have to go NOW! Just like a toddler who's learning potty training. You taking them out often and regularly, and saying "go potty" or whatever word you use gives them the chance to go, to make the connection with the word "potty" and get rewarded for it, so they know it's good to go outside.] 

- When you are working, they should be confined. We used a baby gate to block off the kitchen, so their messes were easily cleaned, and they had room to play or nap. We put their crates in the kitchen, so they could nap in their comfy "dens", and water and toys.


----------



## Kensho (Nov 23, 2010)

To Locke
"You should be separating them from one another for the majority of the day, otherwise they'll bond to each other and not so much to you."

I agree with this, because I don't want their bond growing too strong and have the forget about me. It would also benefit me when I walk them AND Aery is so jealoud of Kaya when I pick hi up or want to play with him.But how do I do this?

Also How am I suppose to go to work for five hours and have eachother in their own crates when they cant even hold their bladders for more than a couple hours??


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

My husband and I were just talking about this thread and we're wondering what the breeder was thinking (or shelter) when they let someone adopt 2 siblings at the same time. I've had clients ask if they can get 2 at the same time so they wont be lonely or so they can grow up together and I refuse each and every time. Because the 2 pups will bond and wont bond as well to the person (yes there are exceptions to every rule) but from experience this is just asking for double trouble. Huskies are great dogs but VERY strong willed and hard headed. As I stated in a previous post my husband tried this and he is excellent with training dogs and it about drove him crazy. The OP sounds like he or she is the only one at home...so doesn't have an extra set of hands to help. Your pups will bond even if you crate them...and trust me my 8 week old border collie pups can hold it ALL nite from day 1, just be sure you have yourself ready before you let them out as I've made that booboo. Your kitchen cupboards will be in need of repair when they really start chewing along with the baseboard. I don't care how many toys you put out...they love corners, edges and wood. I really hope this does work out for you and the pups. Posters have given some great advise. Your pups don't have 100% control of their bowels until about 6 mos depending on the dog but in their crate because they aren't running around they have more control. Its when they are playing and all of a sudden its huh oh I gotta pee, here it comes. They don't like to pee or poo where they sleep. Like I said before I'm rooting for you and the pups but I know its gonna be LOTS of WORK.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

You may have accidents if you crate them, you may not. It depends on each puppy; they're all a bit different. It's just like humans, I know I have the bladder the size of a grain of salt, and it's a running joke with my significant other that we make quite a few bathroom stops on road trips! 

Back to your question. No matter where you leave them you may come home to accidents. Basically, that's because they're on their own, and you're not there to teach them or remind them what to do, and if they feel the urge, they just go. That's why when you ARE home, you have to be very on top of the potty training. 

BUT, Horseshoe is right, when they're crated they aren't running around. In fact, they may sleep most of the time. As a result, their body slows down, blood pressure decreases, heart rate decreases, just like when we're asleep. And, so, they don't usually have to go pee or poop as much. It's the same way we hold it overnight!

It's all a learning process, for you and the puppies!


----------

